# Saab 9000 Turbo? What is it?



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I found a few complete Saab 9000's at the local U pul It yard with turbocharged 2.3 liter engines ( one was a 9-3). The yard asks a super-cheap $95 for a turbo and $45 for an intercooler ( including core), so I was wondering if anyone knows what turbo these cars use? The newer one said it was a Garret and the older ones said "Air Research" on them ( which makes sense to me as Garret Air Reseearch is the whole name of the co.). I figure they are probably T-25's, but how can I know for sure? Also, has anyone used one of the giant intercoolers off these things on a Sentra ( It's like 15x20!!)? The piping looks like it would be easy enough to adapt to my B14 and I would like to use the whole setup as much as possible ( but substitute a 1G DSM BOV instead of the plastic one it comes with). As a final note, does the Q 45 have the 370CC injectors on it, or are they just used in the Z32 300zx Twin turbo?


----------



## black97ser (May 5, 2005)

im almost positive that they are t3's
and airesearch is garrett.


----------



## black97ser (May 5, 2005)

ive been lookin for a t3 so if you can find another and wouldnt mind sending. ill give you some cash pm me


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im pretty sure saab runs a T3 which would be slightly big for your car.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> im pretty sure saab runs a T3 which would be slightly big for your car.


Not necessarily... Depends on the exhaust housing. If it is a T3 it is more than likely a .63ish exhaust housing which may not be too bad... Granted I firmly believe T25/28 is a better match. 

Just be careful that they do not use proprietary flanges, or you will have to engineer/fabricate around that. Just another reason why I advocate the use of SR20DE-T T25's/28's as they use common Garrett flanges.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

wes said:


> Not necessarily... Depends on the exhaust housing. If it is a T3 it is more than likely a .63ish exhaust housing which may not be too bad... Granted I firmly believe T25/28 is a better match.
> 
> Just be careful that they do not use proprietary flanges, or you will have to engineer/fabricate around that. Just another reason why I advocate the use of SR20DE-T T25's/28's as they use common Garrett flanges.


I do agree that a T25/28 is a much better turbo for a GA16DE than a T3 would be, and my other option is a 2G DSM turbo or maybe even a 13G off a 1G DSM, both of which would probably be better matched.( But I'll keep the Saab in mind then for a planned twin turbo 6 liter AMC V8 I want to build when I get an easier project under my belt....Muhahahaha!)I drove a Saab 9000 turbo about 10 years ago and remember it being a little laggy. What would tell me what kind of turbo I am looking at? Is there somewhere to look on the housing to see if it will be what I am looking for? I liked the Saab piece better than the DSM piece because it would be easier to package the piping with a intercooler with opposing end tanks rather than having them on one side. The DSM would require me to use a J pipe and I want to avoid any restrictive 180 degree bends if at all possible. Where would be a good place to find a SR20DET T25/28 from-cheaply?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I do agree that a T25/28 is a much better turbo for a GA16DE than a T3 would be, and my other option is a 2G DSM turbo or maybe even a 13G off a 1G DSM, both of which would probably be better matched.( But I'll keep the Saab in mind then for a planned twin turbo 6 liter AMC V8 I want to build when I get an easier project under my belt....Muhahahaha!)I drove a Saab 9000 turbo about 10 years ago and remember it being a little laggy. What would tell me what kind of turbo I am looking at? Is there somewhere to look on the housing to see if it will be what I am looking for? I liked the Saab piece better than the DSM piece because it would be easier to package the piping with a intercooler with opposing end tanks rather than having them on one side. The DSM would require me to use a J pipe and I want to avoid any restrictive 180 degree bends if at all possible. Where would be a good place to find a SR20DET T25/28 from-cheaply?


Cheaply is a relative term. You can get them for less than $200 on SR20 forums sometimes. Otherwise you just need to look around. You are going to wind up with things that are less than ideal when using a turbo not suited for the car such as different flanges and things of that nature. Even the DSM turbo's use specific flanges.... 

Have you ever worked with a turbocharged car? You will find things different when you actually get in there and start building it...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The only turbo car I have ever messed with is a friend's 1993 Eclipse GSX. We did some basic stuff-bleed valve boost controller, new stock BOV, timing belt,UR pulley, fuel rail,transfer case, etc- but nothing extremely complicated. One of the main purposes for me to do this project is to learn about several technologies which I have no major experience with on a car that will shortly loose it's usefulness, has no real value because it is so cosmetically trashed-yet is mechanically perfect.I am using it as a guinea pig for the turbo, ECU, quarter panel replacement, learning how to upholster seats, and front drive chassis setup. I also learned how to fix A/C, hub bearings, half shafts, rack and pinion steering, tint windows and section the front end of a wrecked unibody car with it. Should I kill the GA it will suck, but replacements are readily available at my choice of U pull it junkyards if need be. My next step will be getting a set of wheels I located while delivering pizza tonight that are perfect for what I want. (15x7 Rotas with Falken Aziens tires in 205 50-15) Then , I'll put my AD22VF's on, and rebuild a set of lower control arms with new balljoints and poly bushings. Next, is a set of home made strut tower braces that a friend and I want to try building, and possibly a under car chassis brace too. Following that is a 5 speed swap with a Phantom Grip LSD and then the turbo setup.I plan to research every possible angle and learn all the theory I can while gathering parts over the next 4 mos. I hope I will find someone doing a turbo project that I can help out and learn from too, but am willing to fail in order to some day succeed.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

OK, my research found a number of refrences to the turbo used on the Saab 9000, and the early ones were all T-3's. However, some of the later ones used a "low boost' setup with a T25 or a small Mistu turbo......TD04 IIRC.

Oh, and one more thing about my plans is that I want to use a Megasquirt ECU which is speed density, eliminating the MAF sensor. I also plan on doing the engine management in stages. First, I plan on pulling another B14 ECU harness at the local u pull it and stripping it of everything not necessary for the Megasquirt to work with. Then, I will connect the Megasquirt to the engine and get it to run right on the stock engine. Once I learn how to tune it properly to make it run well stock, I will move on up to the turbo.This way, if it won't run on the Megasquirt, I can always plug the ECU and harness back in and have it going in the stock configuration. I also have a 4-6 month time frame to find everything I need at prices I can afford, giving me plenty of time to do research and examine other people's good and bad turbo setups. I would also appreciate any intelligent input on my plans/ideas as well as suggestions on books/magazines/websites to read ( I read SCC, Hot Rod and Car Craft right now-I also have 2 V8 cars I built from scratch). I am here to learn from those who know more than me.


----------



## wintercar (Nov 20, 2004)

You want to find a T3 from a saab 900, .42/.48 either garret or air(same co)

The 9000 used a bunch of different ones but none of the turbines are really suited for under 2L's...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Seems to me SAAB used to run T3s, but that was a long time ago. Now they use T25s/28s for more low end and faster spool up. SAABs used to be the laggiest of all turbo cars, but what a rush when the turbo kicked in.......


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

i have a garrett t03 turbocharger .42 compressor trim/.48 turbine trim on my 68 vw fastback...engine is fully built, 1.6 litre displacement and with that turbo i get 72% efficiency (the middle island)


----------

